# New Scared Hedgie



## snuffles.hedgie (May 30, 2009)

Hello, I've been reading a lot on your sight but have a new Hedgie (got Snuffles a week ago) and he still seems very scared of me. He balls up everytime I go near him. Once I get him out he does un-ball but goes right back if I move. I can pet him, but not really pick him up. Also his little nails look like they need cutting but with him so scared of me I don't know how I am going to do this. Advise?


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

I second this on advice! I just got a hedgie a couple of days ago. Right now is the "leave me alone to bond with your sent" stage and I was curious if anyone knew after a day of leaving the hedgie alone can you just go and pick him or her up and try bonding? Or if he or she huffs and puffs leave them be?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

I started this after I had him a full day and night. 
I bought a pack of cotton flannel baby receiving blankets when I got Herisson. I folded them over a couple times and picked him up with that for quite a while. He would be in a ball and huff but would uncurl eventually. I let him lay on my lap and pet him over the material and slowly worked my down a layer at a time until it was just him. He still likes to be carried around in his blankies.


----------



## ryandty1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm no expert at all....I just got my Snuggles 3 weeks ago and my baby boy today. Snuggles is 2 years old and very bonded with her old owner but still huffs and puffs when I first pick her up. The advice that really helped me was putting a t-shirt that I had slept in in the cage for her to get my scent . Then using the t-shirt to pick her up, then slowly removing it from under her.Scent is the most important thing in getting a hedgie comfy with you. I know it's not much but it helped me! Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

How old is he? Is he a baby?

Here's a thread with lots of diff ideas on nail cutting.
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1764&p=14156&hilit=nail+cutting#p14156

If he's still a baby (7weeks or so) then when you take him out for bonding time, he "should" eventually fall asleep in your lap. Use this time to start playing with his feet. I did that when I first got my boy, because he'd pass out completely on his side and he wouldn't wake up no matter what I did, so I used that time to cut all his nails.

It's harder to do it now, but he's still pretty decent about it.

As for bonding, they will huff and puff for many MANY months. I've had my guy since Nov, and he still huffs and puffs. I pick him up out of his cage by picking up his entire fleece bed, and then unwrapping him. Less stressful on both our ends. Once he's out, he just sleeps in my lap.

Positive reinforcement is also key. Always have some treats handy. During bonding time, every so often, bug him a little, stroke his back(with or without the fleece layers as suggested above) and when he relaxes to it and his quills are down, even if he's still huffing, give him a treat. And then slowly, play/interact with him until he stops huffing and his quills are down, and then give him a treat. Keep these sessions relatively short, because you don't want to stress him out. Once he's done with the treat, cover him up with the fleece again and just let him chill in your lap. Also, it would be best not to hand feed, as he might think your finger is part of the treats and might end up nibbling even when there is no treat. 
(This is what I usually do with my boy, I'd like to think it's helped :lol: But, it makes sense in my mind)


----------

